# A bit of silliness



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

about waving.

I'm knackered from all the waving to other MHers up here. There are a few miserable gits who don't though.

I've got so tired of it after all these weeks that I now wave reactively, rather than proactively.

What I wanna know is, does it matter which hand you wave? I'd hate people to think I bat for the other team, but I have 2 twatnavs on the RHS of the screen which block my hand if I should just raise my fingers limpidly off the wheel, so sometimes I raise the left. I'm worried such a gesture could be misconstrued.

The people I like best are the ones who wave furiously, but once they're past I start wondering if one of my wheels is about to fall off or I've left a rooflight open. It's jolly stressful, this MHing lark, isn't it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it does get a bit laborious. I just have one of these windscreen stickers now.










It will be fun when you get to France in a RH drive motorhome, especially if you let Ellie sit on the dash on the front left. Even better if you can train her to do the above.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I passed a truck parked at roadworks yesterday. In front of the steering wheel was a plastic hand giving it 'the bird'!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> about waving.
> 
> I'm knackered from all the waving to other MHers up here. There are a few miserable gits who don't though.
> 
> ...


Well it's one way of making "friends"

If they stop and walk back you've pulled

Sandra


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> There are a few miserable gits who don't though.


stick me in the miserable camp then :kiss:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course it matters. If you wave to an Arab motorhomer with your left hand he will have to track you down and kill you. Infidel dog.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A former member of this forum turned up at a rally one day with a big cardboard hand waving furiously on his dash, powered by an old windscreen wiper motor.

Brilliant. Solves every problem or concern you can imagine about waving!!

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I might make a solar powered hand with finger raised. I could patent it and make a fortune from you gullible lot MHers.>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its quite funny when we meet other MH´s because we have a German number plate, a sticker with GB and RHD, they´re always looking at Hans, he waves both hands :surprise: We have not seen one Brit. other than us in all the miles we have driven. 
Oh sorry, we have seen Icer, but he´s Hymer LHD :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I might make a solar powered hand with finger raised. I could patent it and make a fortune from you gullible lot MHers.>


You do remember of course that you can buy such things on "Another forum"?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wave, well, raise my hand in acknowledgement, waving is so yesterday don't you know.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What's the point in waving yesterday? You're daft, you know that?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

tugboat said:


> What's the point in waving yesterday?


Tuggers - that has to be the wittiest answer ever.

A close second is the one about looking under his bonnet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I don't care: I wave at any MH I see..so there 

If any don't wave back then they get called "tossers" as a standard response. If we have several go passed not waving I elevate "tossers" to something ruder :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Well I don't care: I wave at any MH I see..so there
> 
> If any don't wave back then they get called "tossers" as a standard response. If we have several go passed not waving I elevate "tossers" to something ruder :grin2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Does it begin with a wubbledew? thats what Hans calls them if they don´t wave to his wife.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Does it begin with a wubbledew? thats what Hans calls them if they don´t wave to his wife.


Yep...that's the badger >

Graham :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Apparently there is a new directive that your have to salute at Hymer owers but they are not obliged to acknowledge you especially if your driving a Swift.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Apparently there is a new directive that your have to salute at Hymer owners...


How many fingers do you have to use in the salute?

Graham >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just 6 will do, use one hand    they'll recognise you as one of their own then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just 6 will do, use one hand    they'll recognise you as one of their own then.


You're the one from Yorkshire mate, not me...:wink2:

Graham >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> You're the one from Yorkshire mate, not me...:wink2:
> 
> Graham >


Confused ??? you have an Autotrial.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev, your thingy says your MoHoless, is that correct?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Kev, your thingy says your MoHoless, is that correct?


It will be on Sunday Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It will be on Sunday Jan


X plane ation young Kev woddaya mean, sold it, giving it away, you banned from driving, or have you explained this on another thread I have missed?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blooming heavens and stuff Kev!! How long have you had this one? What you getting next? An RV?


----------

